# Does Lyft think driving 10 people for $12 is something drivers salivate over?



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

It's guaranteed those 10 rides will have a good chunk of undesirable pings and far away ones too. And my gas expenses for driving 10 people are actually more than the $12 Lyft will give me for that challenge. Give a $100 challenge for 20 or 30 rides and then we're talking.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey, at least it's an actual bonus, no matter how pathetically low. Usually they just offer a "guarantee" that you will make at least X dollars for doing Y rides, where there would have to be something very, very wrong if you weren't already doing that.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Yea at least it's actual Bonus lol Las Vegas now is only 15 ride for 100$ BS gaurantee....non sense right?

If Lyft don't fire their silly Bonus Apartment, Uber will take over soon.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Whatever happened to these "juicy Lyft bonuses" you were talking about that was going to keep you busy and away from posting on UP?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


ozzyoz7 said:


> Does Lyft think driving 10 people for $12 is something drivers salivate over?



*A: *Yes.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *Q:
> 
> 
> A: *Yes.


Nay, I shall never salivate for that. I haz not driven since Sunday. I show Lyft and Uber who is boss of my own car. I don't drive hourly around the clock for them.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I thought you said you were going to go after the juicy Lyft bonuses and not posting on here this week


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyft didn't turn a profit yet though. I think when they do the bonuses will get better. They seem like they want to share with the driver, but they just can't yet. 

Uber on the other hand, seems greedy as Scrooge. 

Who knows maybe i'm being naive.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It's guaranteed those 10 rides will have a good chunk of undesirable pings and far away ones too. And my gas expenses for driving 10 people are actually more than the $12 Lyft will give me for that challenge. Give a $100 challenge for 20 or 30 rides and then we're talking.
> 
> View attachment 633370


$0.83 extra per trip. I think April Fool's day has come early??


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bus drivers do it every day.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Lyft didn't turn a profit yet though. I think when they do the bonuses will get better. They seem like they want to share with the driver, but they just can't yet.
> 
> Uber on the other hand, seems greedy as Scrooge.
> 
> Who knows maybe i'm being naive.


june i respect you alot here they charge pax alot of surge and keep it at least uber shares some and screws us to our faces with high cuts. lyft we cannot see..why??? so they can steal xtra


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> $0.83 extra per trip. I think April Fool's day has come early??


It's Lyft ant slavery for you. Lyft once in a while gives good incentives and bonuses to lure in the ant and then bam bait and switch.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lyft has a testing system, drive too much and you start getting shit, drive too little and you also do not get shit, you need to play with their algorithmic carrot on a stick to get good stuff, those bonuses are low at the beginning on purpose to make you chase the rest of the cheese at the end which is what's valuable (sorta), the point is that you need to play hard to get, like a fancy tease who beds anyone else but the person interested in her.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It's guaranteed those 10 rides will have a good chunk of undesirable pings and far away ones too. And my gas expenses for driving 10 people are actually more than the $12 Lyft will give me for that challenge. Give a $100 challenge for 20 or 30 rides and then we're talking.
> 
> View attachment 633370


yes drivers are dumb. Not all, but most. especially the new ones. there's always more serfs to replace the old.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I just discovered that this is my Ride Challenge for the week. As slow as it is, I might get lucky and actually hit it.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I just discovered that this is my Ride Challenge for the week. As slow as it is, I might get lucky and actually hit it.


Lol it's that slow that you need to get lucky for $12 for 10 rides? Jesus Louises. Pan handlers are making more dough $$$ than you


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Grand Lake said:


> Hey, at least it's an actual bonus, no matter how pathetically low. Usually they just offer a "guarantee" that you will make at least X dollars for doing Y rides, where there would have to be something very, very wrong if you weren't already doing that.


Right. Guarantees SUCK. Every week Lyft guarantees me $30 for 12 rides. 

DUH!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

AllenChicago said:


> Right. Guarantees SUCK. Every week Lyft guarantees me $30 for 12 rides.
> 
> DUH!


Exaggeration or actual? Screenshots?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I think this Low Bonus is because Lyft hiring Indian Management, 12$ is like some of their whole day income


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who? That big-boned ham-fisted she-male pictured in your avatar?


I'll do Witchcraft/Black Magic on you bro.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who? That big-boned ham-fisted she-male pictured in your avatar?


Psst @ozzyoz7 ain't the boss


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Black Magic


Thought you said you were 40% white


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> I'll do Witchcraft/Black Magic on you bro.


Revelation 21:8 - _"But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liars—they will be consigned to the fiery lake of burning sulfur. This is the second death.”_


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Revelation 21:8 - _"But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liars—they will be consigned to the fiery lake of burning sulfur. This is the second death.”_


You got that from the Bible?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Lol it's that slow that you need to get lucky for $12 for 10 rides? Jesus Louises. Pan handlers are making more dough $$$ than you



The week between Christmas and New Year is the worst week of the year for anyone in the ground transportation for hire business. On New Year's Eve, everyone tries to earn in one evening what he could not earn the entire week.




ozzyoz7 said:


> You got that from the Bible?


It is there: as he stated: Revelation 21:8/’Άποκαλύψις Ιωάννου Κ’α’:Η’


τοῖς δὲ δειλοῖς καὶ ἀπίστοις καὶ ἐβδελυγμένοις καὶ φονεῦσιν καὶ πόρνοις καὶ φαρμάκοις καὶ εἰδωλολάτραις καὶ πᾶσιν τοῖς ψευδέσιν τὸ μέρος αὐτῶν ἐν τῇ λίμνῃ τῇ καιομένῃ πυρὶ καὶ θείῳ, ὅ ἐστιν ὁ θάνατος ὁ δεύτερος.

For the cowards, the unbelievers, hateful people, the murderers, the man-whôres, people high on drugs, people who worship images and all of the other sorts of phonies, their end is in the lake that burns with fire and sulphur which is the second death.




Uber's Guber said:


> Revelation 21:8 - _"But the cowardly, the unbelieving, the vile, the murderers, the sexually immoral, those who practice magic arts, the idolaters and all liars—they will be consigned to the fiery lake of burning sulfur. This is the second death.”_


The first is the Original Greek. The first English is my translation, the second, the one that @Uber's Guber has supplied (I do not know which one it is, though. It is, however, accurate). This lake of fire is a horrid second death, as the way that John phrased it in Greek shows:

ὁ θάνατος ὁ δεύτερος. Literally: "the death the second". The normal phrasing would be ὁ δεύτερος θάνατος., simply and literally "the second death".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I finished my ten for twelve. The Lyft application has just informed me that if I run another five jobs, Lyft will give me another twelve dollars extra.. This is more than what Uber is offering.

I ran the five for twelve to-day. When I had completed my second job of the series, a three for fifteen streak bonus started. I hit that and on my last job I got a surprise ride bonus. My telephone was going cha-CHING for a minute. After I finished the second five for twelve, Lyft offered me nineteen for another five, so I did that. These _ain't_ great bonuses, but it is more than what Uber is offering, which is base rates, only.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Yea at least it's actual Bonus lol Las Vegas now is only 15 ride for 100$ BS gaurantee....non sense right?
> 
> If Lyft don't fire their silly Bonus Apartment, Uber will take over soon.


Less than $7 per ride is bad. For awhile when I wasn't driving GRyft, they kept on sending me texts asking me why I wasn't driving. I told them that $1.67 (their minimum ride payment) wasn't worth walking to my car, let alone turning the engine over. GRyft often has between 20 and 50 available rides that pay $1.67 to $3.00. No, thank you. That would make me a volunteer on MY dime.


----------

